# Sexy or flirtatious text messages for my wife.



## freddieb

I would really appreciate a female's advice on text messages I can send to my wife during the day while she is at work that would be sexy or very flirtatious. We've really been having problems lately and it seems as though we have finally resolved them and I want to try and keep the spice and romance in our marriage. I am not looking to send anything dirty, just something that will make her happy and perhaps keep the spark in our relationship.


----------



## Chelle D

Just little nice messages that you are thinking of her.

Thinking of you.
U'r still the apple of my eye.
Ouch! Can you wear softer shoes?? Your ran thru my mind again.
Can't w8t 2C ur smile 2nite.

Etc... just simple stuff like that. But, that might be a bit tamer than you wanted.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Those sound "loving" but not really flirtatious. But what do I know, I'm a guy. Maybe a woman would see that and feel flirted with.


----------



## Verushkita

Can't wait to see my beautiful sexy wife tonight....want to play hookie?


----------



## freddieb

Thanks Chelle D. I like those and I would also like something a little less tame. I'm looking for both, but again nothing dirty. Thanks alot. I will try one of those tomorrow.


----------



## freddieb

Thanks also Verushkita. I like that as well. I also would like to know from the ladies which types of texts you would prefer. Something sexually related or the kinds of texts that Chelle D and Verushkita have suggested.


----------



## waiwera

Well personally I'd rather see what Chelle D and verushkita wrote on my phone than " can't wait to [email protected] you baby".... but maybe that's just me.

OR maybe you want something inbetween??


----------



## freddieb

Waiwera, I would never send her something like that. I think I also like what the other ladies said and I would also like something in between that and what you said. I also believe if I sent her a message like you said it would be a huge turnoff for her or almost any other woman. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## waiwera

Freddieb - you sound like a great husband. 

Yes it would be a turnoff to me but as we know not all blokes realise this... and who knows maybe there are lots of women that would like to hear it :scratchhead:

For me all I would want to hear that my man is missing me and looking forward to being with me again.

Something naughty but nice


----------



## Maricha75

Well, I like sexy/flirtatious/loving texts from my husband lol. I like when he changes it up a bit.

You could try "Hey honey, you looked really sexy in that (whatever outfit) this morning. Can't get you out of my mind"

Or just tell her you are thinking of her, you miss her, can't wait to just sit and cuddle with her...even say you can't wait to do whatever her favorite activity, or BOTH of your favorite activity, that night. Things like that are great, for me, to get from my husband. 

JUST to clarify, for any lurkers out there who may think of sending such messages to my inbox... I said FROM MY HUSBAND. Sadly, that needs to be clarified from time to time.


----------



## heartsbeating

I'll be honest, I'm a big ole flirty bum. 

What's your wife's style? How does she interact with you?

I like the variety. I personally like the messages that let me know he's simply thinking of me. It might be how much in love with me he is. It could relate to something we have done together, how much he enjoyed walking the dogs with me that morning (or whatever it was). When we have parted in the city for work, he has texted me to say how captivating my walk is and he couldn't take his eyes off me after I said goodbye. I love that kind of thing. 

He might be telling me how the image of what I was wearing that morning keeps playing in his mind. He might tell me I'm intoxicating and he has trouble focusing. It might relate to what happened the night before. You get the idea. Often he only needs to write a few words and the message is loud and clear. (unlike how I tend to waffle on in this forum lol). Flirtation between us will usually spark from one of these types of messages. I think we gauge where each other is at during the day too. I know if he's got a crazy busy day with meetings, he won't be in that mindset to have a full dirty talk/flirtatious dialogue via text. But there will be enough to cause us both to smile and be mildly cheeky.

But ....being aware of timing and what is happening in each others day is also important. Sick at home with the flu? I love the messages of "Rest up today. I love you" and "I'll be home soon to take care of you. What would my beautiful girl like for dinner?"


----------



## WorkingOnMe

We were flirting once via text. I suggested she might want to send me a pic, which she interpreted as a naked pic. So she took a pic of her naked.....foot. Haha


----------



## Maricha75

WorkingOnMe said:


> We were flirting once via text. I suggested she might want to send me a pic, which she interpreted as a naked pic. So she took a pic of her naked.....foot. Haha


OMG! I asked my husband to take a pic of himself for me... He knew what I meant. I got a pic.... he was sticking his tongue out at me


----------



## DanF

"Hey Sexy"
"I am thinking of you and wishing that you were here."
"You are a hot, sexy ***** and I need you."


Just a few that I have sent.


----------



## FirstYearDown

My husband emails me during the day. He sends things like "I got hard remembering how sexy you look when you're cumming. Can't wait to see that face again ce soir, ma belle." He adds a little French to make it sound more romantic. Oui oui, mon mari! :smthumbup:

I like to up the ante by calling and murmuring deliciously dirty things while my husband sits at his desk.  Every wife should strive to me her husband's tramp. Keeps things hot and interesting.


----------



## tacoma

freddieb said:


> Waiwera, I would never send her something like that. I think I also like what the other ladies said and I would also like something in between that and what you said. I also believe if I sent her a message like you said it would be a huge turnoff for her or almost any other woman.


Odd, that`s not been my experience.


----------



## heartsbeating

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Sorry, freddieb...I LOVE getting messages like that from dh! I love the romantic stuff too, but the first doesn't bother me at all.


Ditto.


----------



## Dollystanford

as filthy as possible for me please, particularly if I get it whilst the boss is standing in front of me

the challenge to remain straight-faced and blush-free heightens the sensation.....

I was reading a cyber sex message the other day when he walked up to my desk, luckily I was able to come up with a convincing lie when he asked 'what the hell are you grinning at'


----------



## Eagle441977

My wife likes the playful, flirty, messages and the simple I love you. Sometimes When I think she looks hot in a skirt or heels before work... I wai to tell her later in the day. I esp. Love to send her a naughty message when I know she has a meeting. She seems to like it too. One day when she looked particularly hot, I sent her a message that read "btw you look really hot today, its been hard for me to focus" and it just so happened that our 15 year old son was playing a game on her phone when I sent it. He was pretty embarrassed. I wasn't I just told him that it's true " I think your mom is hot" she got a kick out of that too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nader

I like to spread them out over the day, starting off innocuously at first. Like:

Hey baby..

I was just thinking about...

how much i want to....

nibble your...


and so on and so forth.


----------



## Maricha75

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Sure you haven't traumatized him for life? :rofl:
> 
> When our oldest sees us being affectionate, he's like "Again?" or "Enough" or something. lol


Funny, when my sisters see my husband and me being affectionate, they tell us to "get a room"....Even get that when I post pics/sayings of affection about/for/toward him on Facebook. One sister even says "GAG!" a lot lol


----------



## tacoma

This thread made me check my text history with my wife for the past month.

I really hope our kids never get hold of either of our phones, they`d be traumatized for life!


----------



## Maricha75

tacoma said:


> This thread made me check my text history with my wife for the past month.
> 
> I really hope our kids never get hold of either of our phones, they`d be traumatized for life!


I know what you mean! I have a couple from hubby that say "I want to f**K you right now"... sadly, I was 30 miles away, shopping with my sister. Although, it DID cut the shopping trip short....


----------



## ladybird

waiwera said:


> Well personally I'd rather see what Chelle D and verushkita wrote on my phone than " *can't wait to [email protected] you baby*".... but maybe that's just me.
> 
> OR maybe you want something inbetween??


I am the opposite I would love this


----------



## SunnyT

From really vulgar to sappy sweet, and everything in between. It's nice to know he's thinking of me, and it's not about what I can do for him, or bring him, or stop on the way home for him.... 

One of my favorites....after a long day teaching I get "I'd love a nice frozen margarita out on the patio tonite with my hottie!" (And he means ME! Love that!)

And ya, my kids won't check my text for me in the car.... "What if its Walt and he's all gross?" LOL


----------



## Chelle D

WorkingOnMe said:


> We were flirting once via text. I suggested she might want to send me a pic, which she interpreted as a naked pic. So she took a pic of her naked.....foot. Haha


Then you text her that you don't really have a foot fetish....

But you do have a sexy eye fetish. Or pouty sexy lip fetish.. & then ask her to send you those pics


----------



## Coffee Amore

Gremsmith12 said:


> She should tell her boss that you discovered the messages and threatened to tell his wife. That will stop him dead in his tracks.


What are you talking about? :scratchhead:

The original poster asked for examples of sexy text messages he could send to his wife. He didn't say the wife was getting sexy texts from her boss. I don't see any mention of a boss.


----------



## Holland

Ours range from sweet to downright dirty, for me the dirtier the better.

But to help you out OP try using terms that you use when you are together. When my man sends a txt like "hey baby want a kiss" my heart melts because even though it is tame I just love the way he calls me baby when we are together so it triggers that feeling. 

If you are new to txting or sexting then start of slow and keep it relevant to how you normally interact. Use the pet names that you use already and mention things you have done or do regularly.

Have fun with it OP, it is a great way to trigger memories and feelings during the day and serves as a great warm up for when you are together again.


----------



## WyshIknew

What's wrong with being a bit naughty?

I wouldn't go straight in with "I'm going to **** your ******* **** off when I get home."

I build it over several texts.
I was quite surprised at how my wife is receptive to sexting.

In fact when I have to work late and am very busy she will ask where the naughty texts are.

It can build up anticipation and lead to a very pleasurable night.

Me "what colour panties?"
Her "you'll find out tonight when you pull them off with your teeth, no hands allowed"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joelmacdad

Wife: "can you set out 4 chicken breasts for tonight?"
Me: "you want me to do what to your breasts?"
Wife: "you can get those out too!"

another...
wife: "last night was fun. you think you're all that and a bag of chips!"
me: "and your my sour cream dip"
wife: "and quac!"


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I texted my wife yesterday. I'm hoping she'll think it's sexy, but probably not right away. She was at home waiting for me in bed....

"can I bring you some chicken soup? Or some juice?"

Then I proceeded to go home with chicken soup and juice for her. Being sick sucks.


----------



## mothugsta

Maricha75 said:


> OMG! I asked my husband to take a pic of himself for me... He knew what I meant. I got a pic.... he was sticking his tongue out at me


LOL. I texted my girl that I got a new pair of glasses today. She asked for a picture, so I sent a picture of the glasses resting on my desk. She was not impressed. I thought it was funny as hell.


----------



## mothugsta

About 10 minutes ago:

ME: I grilled some burgers tonite for myself
HER: Taste Good?
ME: Not as good as the sweet nectar that's between those smooth 
thighs of yours.
HER: ..........
ME: Give me that dessert I crave.
HER: ...... Ill be home at 9....


----------

